# ERD Setup on 522 ??



## swallman (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello,

I just noticed on my 522 that we have a new option under Record Plus for "ERD Setup". Looks like this is for connecting an external device of some sort (PocketDISH ??)

Just wondering if anyone has any info as to what this does and how to use it? Can it only be used with PocketDISH? Is my USB port now active ?


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 11, 2006)

swallman said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just noticed on my 522 that we have a new option under Record Plus for "ERD Setup". Looks like this is for connecting an external device of some sort (PocketDISH ??)
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has any info as to what this does and how to use it? Can it only be used with PocketDISH? Is my USB port now active ?


I also have a DVR-522 and am impressed with the PocketDish, but don't want to waste my time if I can't use the USB from my 522 to transfer. If I have to wait for everything in Real Time, I might as well buy a DVD-WR burner to transfer programs I've recorded.

Does anyone have any confirmation if USB will ever be activated to transfer from 522 to PocketDish?


----------



## sagons (Feb 26, 2006)

Not as of now, it's for future use, read an article about it, the concept is of USB 1.0 and not 2.0, but as of now, "Just for future use."


----------



## Aircraft800 (Feb 11, 2006)

sagons said:


> Not as of now, it's for future use, read an article about it, the concept is of USB 1.0 and not 2.0, but as of now, "Just for future use."


I finally got a response from Dish

"Dear Sir,

Thank you for your email...

The new recording feature is currently set up to work with our
PocketDish. If you connect the pocketdish to the 522 using RCA cables,
you can set a timer that would automatically record the program to the
pocketdish in real time recording. 
The USB port on the 522 is still inactive at this time.

You can use other external devices to record programming from the 522 
in
real time, but the timer will not tell any other external device to
record at this time.

I hope this information answers the questions that you have. Please 
let
us know if there is anything else we can do for you.

Deana D
Technical Support 
Dish Network"


----------

